# Hello Guys



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think most of you know me. For those that don't let me introduce myself. I'm an avid surf fisherman and competetive distance caster. Last fall I started this little on line business. I look forward to providing you guys with quality fishing/casting gear and also helping you out with any distance casting questions you may have. 

I am a Breakaway dealer stocking the HDX and LDX rods. I am also proud to be the first American retailer of a high quality line of rods designed and engineered by UK rod builders Julian Shambrook and Ian Scadding, Anyfish Anywhere. These are high performance fishing rods and are worth a hard look by anyone who is interested in quality fishing/casting rods.

Click on the logo above for more specific info. Email or call me if you have questions or suggestions on improving the website.

I look forward to doing business here.

Tommy Farmer


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Sounds good man. Glad to see this forum. Ive been talking to Ron Snell who's building a Fusion Magnum for me right now and he is rantin' and ravin' about the AFAW rods. I may end have one of those as my next custom.



FA:beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

do u carry any pre magged reels for a beginer or just rods


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

bmcox86,

I'm not carrying reels yet. I hope to in the future. My suggestion for a factory magged reel that will work great on the court AND is also a great fishing reel would be the abu 6500 mag elite.

Consider the Penn 525 also if you are looking for a reel with the backbone to do battle with big drum.

Tommy


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for the advice im was looking at the 525mag, just wondering if that has enough guts for handling big AJs jigging offshore with it, i would like to get a reel for surf fishing and mayb jigging up big offshore fish


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 525 has the guts to handle most fish from the beach, with the exception of BIG sharks and large rays.

I'm not much on AJ fishing but I believe the 525 would probably work.

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*HOpe you dont mind tommy*

Aj fishing...

On a couple of trips last year for cobia from the boat, we rose quite a few AJ's off of some local wrecks. Casting to them with live menhaden with weighted hooks was _the_ way to hook up. I was using my 525 mag reels and the held up just fine. I think Tommy could tell you that Im a very avid fan of the 525 and while I have other reels that suit other need for fishing from boats, I make sure that I have at least one on arod with me at all times.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the input Ryan.

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

welcome aboard Tommy! just visited the site-nice...very very nice!

Was wondering tho...spoke to a bud of mine yesterday..wanna spool a 6500 MKII with some Gamagatsu or smaller diameter line ( >14-15lbs diameter) but 20 + line breaking strength...any suggestions or do you carry anything I am looking for?

yeah I am looking for that miricle line. 

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Tommy, good luck with the new venture, and thanks for all your help in the past.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

14 - 15 lb test mono will work nicely on the 6500. I like Suffix and also the old berkley big game. 

I'm not carrying line yet, but hope to add it to the store very soon.

Tommy


----------

